# how to choose lawyer



## OGNW (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm pretty good at buying things. Lots of research on features, reviews, downfalls and such. But how do you choose a lawyer? Big vs small firm? Most expensive vs least expensive? Many years experience vs only a few? Male vs female? (I'm male). Does it really make a difference? I mean the law is what it is.

I know it's only going to be more difficult from here but where do you start? I'm hating this already.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Consultations are usually free, I think. I could be wrong about that, but it doesn't hurt to ask. My friend recently consulted with a lawyer about divorce and it was free. 

Will this be a contentious divorce? If so, get a bulldog for a lawyer. Spare no expense. You get what you pay for. It depends on the complexity of the case. If it's a drive-by divorce, maybe the paralegal can do the lion's share of the work (they usually do anyway lol) and their rates are far less expensive.

Is there a Legal Aid office in your area? Can they recommend someone? What about a law school?

Don't go on the cheap, though. Again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I asked an attorney buddy of mine for a recommendation. I was doing an uncontested divorce and the XW and I agreed ahead of time that we wanted to split our assets rather than spend them fighting in court and we wanted split custody so we had everything worked out before I ever met the lawyer. I ended up picking a woman lawyer that seemed to be empathetic so my XW would feel more comfortable dealing with her.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

OGNW said:


> Does it really make a difference? I mean the law is what it is.


That's like saying which doctor you go to doesn't matter because a human body is what it is.

I went through 3 attorneys during my high conflict expensive divorce and wasn't satisfied with any of them. There was laziness, incompetence, apathy, carelessness, etc.

Post divorce I got smarter. Once you know what to look for you can get a better idea of whether the attorney has their sh!t together. It helps to find attorneys based on recommendations, online reviews (but watch negative reviews from those who might have had this attorney as their adversary). Superlawyers is a site that rates attorneys based on votes from other attorneys.

Review case law in your area and look for cases that your attorney has tried, see how they did.

The law is very open to interpretation, judges have wide discretion and you can bet your ass there's favoritism and even corruption. You want an attorney that is well known by the courts and has a positive reputation with them, it can make more of a difference than anything else.

It also depends on the specifics of your case. Courts are very good at dividing assets, it's usually very straightforward. But if you're talking spousal or child support and custody, you need to be prepared with a good attorney.


----------



## OGNW (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks warshaw, it appears to be sound advice.

Thanks to all.


----------

